
Show HN: Simple SSL Certificate Monitoring for You and Your Team - CertCheckr
https://certcheckr.com?ref=hn
======
ansien12
I built this (minimum viable) product in response to a problem we were having
at my current company. Which was managing hundreds of SSL certificates for
different websites and different customers.

I am currently trying to gather feedback about the product to see in what
direction I should take it next. Thanks

